# Anyone fished off of an Angler 2600 CC



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

I know this might be a weird question for the bluewater board but its bluewater related. I am looking at buying an Angler 2600 and the best description I can give of this boat is a poor mans Contender. They have a 24.5 degree deadrise which few boats have and are supposed to soak up the chop and waves a lot like a Contender, Bluewater or Regulator. Not many CC have this steep a deadrise. Just curious if anyone here has been on one, you mostly see them in Florida where they are made. This model is very unique compared to the rest of the Angler line of boats which don't have the best rep, and were specially designed for the Florida parks and wildlife and Marine Patrol.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

thought you were set on a Cat?


----------



## Fired Up (May 29, 2013)

Thehulltruth.com - lots of Angler info there..


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Cub, why not go back with CH?


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

*contender will be for sale*

have 27 contender i will be selling when it is finished working on rebuilt trailer new trim tab motor new wash down pump motors tuned up. hull has been redone all nicks and scratches fixed. would like to get about $30,000


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

My thinking is that theres two boat designs that really shine in the turbulent washing machine of the gulf if your under 30ft in length. One is a Cat, which I am convinced is the way to go, but I am coming to the realization that I simply cant afford one thats powered with newer engines or isnt a rebuild project. The second is trying to find a CC mono that has a 24 degree or greater deadrise as that hull will cut through the chop and cruise at a faster speed without the pounding that most CC boats with lesser deadrise give you. The only true center consoles built solely for fishing that have 24 degree or greater deadrise are the Contender, Bluewater 2550 , Regulator, Mckee or the Angler 2600. All 5 of them have 24-24.5 degree deadrise. The next boat in line with a good ride is the Sailfish but they too are hard to find and are often pretty pricey. I like the Cape Horns but finding a clean well equipped one is not easy and I believe that the above boats will offer a better ride when the gulf turns to sheet and you have 40 miles to get in! Look at the boats that most of the SKA guys fish in that are 25' or less, they fish out of them regularly in seas that most Texas fisherman even wont go out in even in a 30' boat. Theres a reason certain boats are very well liked. Keep in mind all this logic I am injecting is simply for the mid class boats 24-27 ft, above that and theres all kinds of options. I want a boat that will cruise at 25-30 mph in seas 2-4ft and not beat the kidneys out of me! I believe it can be done, just gotta find one I can afford, trying to stay under $40K


----------



## no_worries (Apr 14, 2009)

Grady White will take any one of those boats you mentioned hands down as a more comfortable and drier ride. (yes drier than the cat and more comfortable and stable in following seas) It will also be more money but well worth it. Also something to think about, if you are spending 40K on a boat that is 27' to 29' you will more than likely be doing more working and less fishing. Thats a big boat for 40K and you are bound to have issues with it. Save your money and get a good re-power or low hour boat that you can fish and be happy with. Dont become a "two best days" guy.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

There is a very clean GW in the classified, 35K.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

no_worries said:


> Also something to think about, if you are spending 40K on a boat that is 27' to 29' you will more than likely be doing more working and less fishing. Thats a big boat for 40K and you are bound to have issues with it.


I was talking 24-27 ft boats. Your theory applies here in Texas, but that $40K goes a long ways in the other Gulf States and in all of Florida.


----------



## no_worries (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry for the mis-quote. Good luck on your search. Be patient and hopefully something will pop up.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

dlbpjb said:


> There is a very clean GW in the classified, 35K.


Not trying to hi-jack but that is a clean boat. Fished out of it last year, and it is very well maintained. I'm lucky enough to get to fish out of a 33T now when I go, but I was very impressed on how this boat handles a sloppy, choppy, typical gulf day.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

It is indeed probably the cleanest Texas boat I have ever seen for sale on here.


----------



## BOATMAN (Jun 25, 2012)

Texascub, I have been fishing the Gulf for 50 years in all brands of boats. I fished on a 23 Formula in the 70s and that was a great boat. I have owned a 24 Wellcraft a 28 Wellcraft and my current boat a 25x9 Offshore Ranger. This boat has a great ride, but any boat under 30 ft. will be rough riding in 2-4 footers at 30 mph. This size boat will run about 20 mph in 2-4s if You know how to run a boat offshore and You pay attention to what You are doing. Good luck on your search. Boatman


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Don't forget about Jupiter...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Didn't Angler1 run an Angler back in the day? Might shoot him a PM.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I just ran a Bluewater 2550 for 6 weeks and was truly impressed with the ride of a 24 degree deadrise hull. 2-3' chop all day no problems at 35 mph....

It's a fast hull and cruises better at 40+mph.

The downside is that due to the sharp desdrise on a shorter hull with a narrow beam the boat is very unstable while fishing and sat very low in the back. I am a big dude with big friends and we were always having to keep people on each side of the boat. Water coming in thru the scuppers and tuna door was the deal breaker for me so I sold the boat to a guy in Florida.

It's an awesome hull performance wise but not the best drifting or on anchor.

I ended up buying a Parker and absolutely love it, allot slower but wider beam and clean layout makes it easy to fish 6 people drifting on one side no problem.

x2 on that Grady.... Can't beat the ride and fish ability of a Grady


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Interesting what you mentioned as a negative on the BW,I've always thought they always look like there sitting low in the *** end when at a drift. I know they come with the big external ball scuppers from the factory.

Just a tid bit of info, this Angler weighs 1,000 lbs more than the similar sized BW or Contender , they really are a lot like a Regulator specs wise.

Anyway I'll be leaving for Florida on Thurs or Fri for a Seatrial and funds to buy it in hand. So I may be posting pics of it hooked up to my Tundra very soon!....grin


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*Angler 252*

OP, I have a 2001 252 with twin 2005 Yamaha 4strokes. I am not sure of the deadrise but it is a heavy beast. I bought the boat mainly because of the motors (bullet proof f150's)and it was a good price. I didn't want the worry of a new boat with people scratching it, etc... I call it my learning boat and I am almost ready to move up to the new boat (as soon as my investment property sells). The boat is a beast. One of the largest 25's dry running boats out there. Fit and finish is probably of a poor rating, but it is a SOLID boat. I wasn't too worried about the cosmetic/aesthetics of the boat. I wanted to fish and fish hard. That being said, it's a really what you want. fit/finish/quality/electronics/motors.

There is an old saying, "She's a Camarone!" What's good on a shrimp? Throw the head away, but the body is good...

I like my boat a lot, but I am ready to move up to a new larger boat. good hunting...Pm if you have any other questions... Mark D.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

I fished a lot with a buddy that had the 24 Angler with twin 150 Fichts. The motors were junk but he had extended warranties. The hull seemed it had good dead-rise but when it pounded you felt everything shake a part. He ended up re-welding the TTop several times, had to be rewired after 4 years, all the latches stayed loose and screws stripped out.
It was a good beginner boat for him but not where you want to start.
Buy a good solid Grady or Contender or similar with a good name and it will have decent resale when you are ready to move up again.
Just my 2cents worth...


----------



## Fired Up (May 29, 2013)

27' contender - some in your price range and you can fish the floaters...


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

TexasCub said:


> They have a 24.5 degree deadrise which few boats have and are supposed to soak up the chop and waves a lot like a Contender, Bluewater or Regulator. Not many CC have this steep a deadrise.


We're currently running a 32F Donzi, and love it....it only has 22 degrees deadrise, but there's no "pan" at the back that negates the deadrise like in other hull designs....also quickly becoming a huge fan of the "stepped" hulls on those things...soft landings, almost "sneezes" like a cat hull, only the air/mist goes out the sides and not back off the bow and right in your face like a cat hull...

buddy got a heck of a deal on it too, less than $40K, but had to go to FL to get it....since you're headed out there, keep your eyes peeled for a Donzi and try to get a test ride on one if you can....you might like it....
snookered


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Didn't Angler1 run an Angler back in the day? Might shoot him a PM.


Yes, Eugene did run an Angler several years back and I too thought of that. I was going to comment the hull is more like the classic Whaler and Stamas hulls being wide beamed and about 20* dead rise...dry and stable at rest. I looked at the newer Anglers, and sure enough they narrowed the beam and increased the dead rise in the last year or two. So it appears the hull is redesigned and would be a different ride and/or experience.


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

I haven't been on the smaller bluewater boats but Mine has already been to hell and back including getting caught 80 miles offshore in that last bad northerner and I haven't had any of those issues loaded. it will sit lower at drift than a contender for sure. but so far has been stable and no water coming in through the scuppers or tuna door in some sporty conditions. It may be the difference between the lengths I am sure. I do however think having those saddle tanks makes it more stable.


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*angler 2900*

I have had an angler 2900 for 7yrs. I have fished on a lot of boats from different makers and it has performed well. It doesn't have the fit and finish of some others though. I will say that the customer support from the factory is top notch. My main complaint is the fuel capacity is a too small at 200 gallons. I just repowerd with 250 Suzuki's from 225 yamaha's. the product support from angler is WAY better than yamaha's. I would not have a 2001-2005 Yamaha 225 if you gave it to me.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Corrossion in the mid section?


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*Yes*

You got it. On motors with 800 hours, flushed after every use and serviced as recommended. Never stored outside. Etc. they were out of warranty for sure but the mid section corrosion should be a factory recall. You can't flush a dry exhaust chamber. Yamaha said we didn't flush our motors properly. My reply was and is "how does on flush the dry exhaust chamber" .


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Cub what's up in FL?


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Heading home tomorrow, Angler hooked to the back of my truck. All I can say is I fell in love. I have never had an Etec engine before and if I could explain how one 175 Etec can get a 5200 lb boat + 100 gallons of fuel, and two guys to run 24 mph I would try, but I can't. This boat is a beast. I thought my Cape Horn was tough, the ride and performance of this boat was head and shoulders above my CH 24. Add the fact that the boat looks literally like brand new on a like new 9990 GVW Aluminum trailer it was a done deal. Pretty pumped about the whole scenario, just gotta get her the 900 miles back to POC!


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats, cant wait to see her.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, the drive was definately worth it.


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*Congrats*

I think you will be happy with it. It's a lot of boat for the money. Go get some blood on her


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Congrats on the boat


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Congrats see you at the docks in POC!


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*Angler 252 Sister*

Cub, Congrats on the boat... My fit and finish is SO SO, but it is a beast for a 25. Very dry... Now you'll have to show pics or it didn't happen... :cheers:


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

*Home bound!*

Headed home!

Can't get pics to load from my phone.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Congrats!! Lets see a pic of the new sled


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Lets try this again


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

And another


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Huge coffin box, and another 400 qt fishbox in deck under coffin box


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Can't wait to go fishing!


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Good looking boat......no way its better than your old ch24 though!!!


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Ha ha ha, I like the Cape Horn, but buddy..... this really is a very different animal here. You know what really impressed me was the Etecs, this is the first boat ive owned with Etecs, they are so quiet and have so much power. They also have super smooth throttle controls when shifting in and out of gear. I do need a better Chartplotter, but all in good time, probably look for something used til I figure out what system I want to invest in.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

dlbpjb said:


> Can't wait to go fishing!


Let me know when your ready!


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

When you get the new chart plotter!!! I don't want to get lost!!! LOL.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

AJ's open back up next week!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

very nice!! Do you already have a barn in poc? if so you are lucky,they are hard to come by


----------



## king_bullet (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats. Looks nice. That's what I need to do packup drive to fl and buy a boat. Good job.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

I hear ya on the e-tecs.my last boat was an 07 with an etec and I loved it.maybe I'll see you out one day and you can checkout everything I've done to the CH. I've added a lot of storage from Seasnell and got a new trailer on the way next week.removed the bow rail and windlass too for a sleeker snag free deck.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Well the trip is over, she's at her new home in POC! Dam that's a long trip. Gotta give some kudos to my poor Tundra, 8,000 + lbs for a 1000 miles and she done good!


----------



## MarkDiaz (Jul 28, 2011)

*Avg. 9 mpg?*

That's what I get going to and from Grand Isle. I take it easy on the Tundra.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

8.2mpg for 1000 miles


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

Tundras are very powerful and stout. How fast did you pull it? I only pull mine about 60 with my Tundra and it weighs about 9000, but pushing lots of air. Glad you made it back with no miss haps.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

65-70 the whole way, I could have gone faster but when you gun it and the mpg digital display say 3.4mpg you tend to slow down....grin


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Congrats on the been sled! I was getting on I-10 in anahuac at about 2:00 and seen you pass me and thought "hey that's the 2cooler coming back from Florida". Your new sled looks sweet.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

That's too funny and thanks. Behind semis is where I spent most of the drive, gotta love drafting!


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Very nice, looks good


----------

